# Pics of my goaties..



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Some pics i had taken..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice~!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pics!
And what a nice area for them, it looks like goat heaven.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone sure looks happy!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Love the environment your goats have. cute goats.


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

Super cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

great pics. Nice place you have for the goaties!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Very pretty goaties!! and thats a very handsome little billy with the black shirt on also!! lol...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Such beautiful pictures ! Love their surroundings , so pretty .
Now you can just pack them all up and send them to me 
They are all glowing with health , such gorgeous coats !

Thanks for sharing , they are such beautiful angels 
I really enjoyed looking at their pictures .


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goaties


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I love the action shot...rearing up to bump heads.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone, your compliments really made me feel good. That handsome lil buck in the black shirt is my son, my lil sidekick hehe. He loves the goats!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Tricky i will pack up the humans and send em to ya lol..


----------



## Martha (Oct 11, 2012)

What beautiful healthy looking goats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Tricky i will pack up the humans and send em to ya lol..


Your boy is adorable . If he wants to help take care of my goats and possible a litter of pups , send him on over
We can use the help !
I'll send him back before Xmas


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

They're adorable! And looks like goatie paradise there. The 'jousting' shot was my fav also.


----------



## TinCanTumblinas (Nov 12, 2012)

Cute goats!!!


----------

